# Lightroom 5 Beta!



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 15, 2013)

It's that time again!  Beta time!

Lightroom 5 beta's just been released. You can read more about it on the Official Blog Post and here's my usual loooooong detailed list of changes too.

You can download the beta from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom5/

The official beta  forum is the best place to add your feedback about the beta version, but we're happy to chat about it here too.   If you're not sure whether something's a bug, report it and it'll get  checked out.  If you have comments about any of the new features, please  post them.  The Lightroom team is always incorporating feedback from  customers into each product update.


If  you have a feature request that isn't related to the new features in  Lightroom 5, it's probably better to post it directly to the Feature Request forum,  as it can be more easily tracked long-term there.  It could get lost in  the chatter here, and we wouldn't want that to happen!  If you don't  already have an account for the Photoshop.com forum, here's the  instructions for creating an account.

And most importantly - have fun!


----------

